# Flatband fitted to homemade



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

A while ago it was suggested I make a slingshot to take flatband, as I have a little left I tried it on the ones I already have for taking the tubes I again have tested this and it holds very well the bands dont slip.Here are a couple of pictures of how it is done.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats not coming off. Looks solid to me. Hows it shoot?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shoots just fine no problems


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This slingshot is a nice design. Looks cool.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> This slingshot is a nice design. Looks cool.


That was one of my first designs the one in this picture is my latest,made some adjustments you get a much stronger grip with this one and can pull the bands out much easier with the low wider forks it is also faster and is still pocket size.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> A while ago it was suggested I make a slingshot to take flatband, as I have a little left I tried it on the ones I already have for taking the tubes I again have tested this and it holds very well the bands dont slip.Here are a couple of pictures of how it is done.


Thats what i tried on mine what you kindley sent me, but i like the tubes better, jeff


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello hawk I sent you a pm did u get it ? Please reply thanks


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I like your design, how are you getting on with the flatbands?
Martin.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It works just fine Martin thanks,I promised one of the wifes freinds sons that he could have it and the remaining band as the rotary cutters I have are broken.


----------

